# Moved into my new shop!



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

This past week I have been working hard and I have most of my tools moved into my new shop space, it's so exciting! First I insulated the walls then put 1/2" plywood up. After that I painted the plywood white with a eggshell latex paint which really made the shop brighter and appear larger after two coats (I still have some touching up to do, but I wanted to get my tools in there).













I still have a long way to go, but just having my tools in the shop makes a world of difference, now I can build shop furniture! Of course, building shop furniture is one of my favorite things to build.

The list of things to do is long, everything will be a fun project. When I first got my tools in there I noticed I needed a quick spot for clamps and fasteners so up went some french cleats which then led to building a clamp rack and a small cabinet for my fasteners.

Currently, I am in the middle of building a lumber rack.

I was worried about downsizing from a much larger space, but I think I will like the small shop better other than not having a closed off finishing area. But it being smaller makes it easier when it comes to moving from tool to tool, looking back to my old shop I think I had things spaced way to far apart.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

It's always fun creating a "new" shop. Is that an 8" jointer by Grizzly? how do you like it? I see an 8" jointer in my future, and I'm just gathering info now. Thnx for your input


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes it is Roger. That is an 8" Grizzly, I like it alot, it looks good, but I haven't used it! I bought it and I know it needs a tune up, it's about ten years old but was NEVER run, not a spec of sawdust on it or in it when I bought it. From what I have gathered about it before my purchase is they are great jointers. Sometime in the next few months it will be getting to the top of my list of things to do.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice size shop you have there. Congrats on the new space.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

niiiice space you have it starts to look cool 
amazing what a dab of paint can do and I like you used eggshell white 
instead of the clean white thow it can be good sometimes to have it ,it mostly
a pain becourse of the reflection of the light

looking forward to the next update 
Dennis


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice shop


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Trip, this is certainly something you should be excited about. Bummer that you couldn't get more of the space available but this is a nice shop that you have put together. I am sure putting this together was fun but the real fun is just beginning.

Enjoy. And keep us posted on your updates.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats a nice looking shop.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Looking good. I want to do similarly with the walls of my shop. I just can't seem to find a time when I can get everything out in order to do so. I have an idea that might be useful for you since you had to reduce size. I saw this idea for an overhead lumber or sheet goods rack (http://www.internetwoodworking.com/w5/bin/rackplans.pdf). I modified it so that I have two sections. One that I can fit full size sheet goods in and the other section for long pieces of lumber. It is a great saver of floor space. I can send you some pics. All I needed was some 3/4" plywood scraps and some lengths of pipe to build it. It works great. It is a little awkward getting things down at times, but in my little 12×24 shop, that is a small sacrifice to not have full sheets of plywood in my way when I am working.

Doc


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

That's a great looking shop !

There's always a debate about the interior-facing sheathing, but-personally-I really like the idea of using ply or OSB. A bit of primer and paint, and it looks pretty good. The ability to bear weight without (usually) having to find a stud is a real plus.

And … generally … cheaper than sheetrock.

Nice job !


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you all, I am enjoying it today. It is raining here and I work construction so I am off today!

I completed a lumber rack just a few minutes ago. I plan on making a video tutorial out of it, I am waiting for my computer to "complete something" with the video files before I can edit them. It will probably be tonight when I have the video live.

Next, I am going to head out there and try to build some more storage and reduce the clutter to zero, at least that is my plan.

Dennis-
I am glad I used eggshell to, it was recommended by a fellow LJ.

doc-

I really like that idea. I had thought about making some sort of rack above the garage door to store trim and small stuff like that, but I will have to consider it for my plywood storage now. Hopefully though, I can talk my step father out of a bit more room in the other 80% of the barn.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

A great looking shop, I really like the white walls. I think I am going to have to paint my walls this summer.


----------

